# Blowing 62knots + Cork - Grande Scandinavia breaks from quay



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

62knot plus gusts here in Cork and 82knots outside Harbour.
Grimaldi Lines "Grande Scandinavia" was berthed starboard side to at Ringaskiddy. She asked for the tug "Gerry O'Sullivan" to assist her keeping alongside. The "Gerry" was on 100% when huge gust broke bow ropes and she started to come off the quay.
The tugs "Alex" and "Breedbank" where quickly also in attendance but by then she had drifted across the harbour.
Attached are some screenshots from AIS


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Seems like one crew member was carried ashore after "taking the full force of a snapping mooring line." That can be a bad one, I've seen them snap. http://theoldblogcabin.blogspot.com/2008/03/storm-drama-in-cork-harbour.html Regards, Stein.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I spent thirteen weeks off sick after getting hit by a parting mooring rope. Broke my arm in four places.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Stein

This is happening right now. The blog was when it happened to her in March 2008. Bit of deja vu...
Think she might be on the mud now and tide falling
They trying just now in a bit of a lull now with the 3 tugs to pull her off and get her back on berth
brgds
John


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds like this was a pretty serious situation. Hope the injured are ok. I expect we will see something on the TV later. Regards Pat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

No one injured lads, the injuries where when it happened to her in March 2008.

This is happening right now. the wind has gone more West and they have her off the mud and are making way, slowly back to the berth


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

All has gone well and she now back alongside again. wind has decreased and gone West so hope all now will be okay.
Fair do's to all the pilots and tugs...(Thumb) . was wild out there... many trees down and few tiles gone from my roof.

Sequence from AIS below
brgds
John


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info John, glad no one hurt. Well done to all concerned. Regards Pat.


----------



## tugmistress (Jun 26, 2008)

been close to a rope snapping, glad no one was injured. the storm is heading our way now, i'm expecting to see a fall in baro pressure in the next hour or so and the winds start to increase. at least our ferry not running tonight thankfully.


----------



## MichaelRathlin (Jan 31, 2008)

Not bad here yet but starting to worsen

FYI 

http://users6.nofeehost.com/rathlinweather/

Well done to the tug lads/lassies


----------



## tugmistress (Jun 26, 2008)

that's an impressive drop in the last 6 hours on the baro ! mines just starting to fall now but i guess i am rather more north and east of you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Bit of footage taken from house here but not great quality due the rain and distance when zooming in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1cHFRAKNmY&feature=channel_page


----------

